# Hof Van L June 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello all, 

Back again with another euro report. This time Hof Van L. 
I cannot find any info or history on this place at all. It seems to have been some sort of hostel or something with a chapel etc. nice explore this one. Dark corridors, a bar (sadly, no in date beer) chapel. 

Visited with MrDan, priority 7 and Jay C back in June. 



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Hof Van L by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for looking 

Still got afew more euro reports to post, and afew from the UK too!! 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## skankypants (Sep 21, 2014)

Cracking set of snaps shag


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 22, 2014)

Epic as always! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice report mate, like your shots..


----------



## forker67 (Sep 28, 2014)

That has a creepy arse sinister feel to it.....niiiiiiiice!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 28, 2014)

forker67 said:


> That has a creepy arse sinister feel to it.....niiiiiiiice!



My thoughts exactly. I like it haha


----------



## enriq88 (Oct 29, 2014)

Congrats for this photos!

I'm planning to visit the place, but I've heard it's not empty anymore, did you see anything?? 

(Fuck your last picture by the way, you almost kill me )


----------



## decker (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice photos.. the room with the crucifixes is a bit spooky


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks nice and clean and plenty of bits left, great stuff.


----------



## darbians (Nov 5, 2014)

That corridor shot is ace. I didn't have much time here. Thought it looked crap and left with one shot. You done a good job.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 5, 2014)

darbians said:


> That corridor shot is ace. I didn't have much time here. Thought it looked crap and left with one shot. You done a good job.



Yeah, I did like the dark, long corridors, with the yellow of the walls and the light coming in, made for some good shots. Cheers.


----------

